# Sticky  AQUADIVE Model 77 New Old Stock limited



## Aquadive mod2

*Take a ride in the AQUADIVE time machine!**

Your destination: Switzerland 1977**

Your mission: Witness the birth of an iconic timepiece and an unforgettable piece of time*

AQUADIVE is proud to be the only watch company in the world today to offer an updated NOS version of their vintage iconic timepieces. The soon to be released AQUADIVE NOS Model 77 (December 2012), is based on the iconic 70s design model, the 1977 AQUADIVE MARITIME.

The NOS Model 77 is a classic beauty, housed in a genuine NOS vintage case with a unique 70s Swiss design. only a limited quantity of these cases are still available in our inventory. The NOS Model 77 case is all original with beautiful sunburst S/S finishing and extremely durable PVD coating on the lower part of the case, In the 1970's, AQUADIVE would be one of very few companies who applied a layer of copper alloy to the case to make the PVD coating extremely durable. The original unidirectional rotating bezel has a black aluminum insert and operates on a very precise and solid 60 click mechanism. The model 77 case measures 41mm wide - excluding crown - and 48mm long, and has 22mm lugs. The NOS Model 77 is supplied on a specially designed NATO or rubber dive strap. The case, bezel, and case back and AS automatic movement are vintage genuine NOS parts originally manufactured in the mid 1970's in Switzerland. The crystal, gaskets, galvanized dial, hands, and ETA movements are all new Swiss made parts. The new 5mm thick crystal and gasket insure much higher depth rating than the original. So the NOS Model 77 case is now depth rated beyond 200m/660ft. An HRV was also added at 2'clock to insure that the model 77 can also be used by professional divers.

The modern black dial is a two piece galvanized and all SWISS made construction. The hands are a 100% reproduction of the original hands found in the vintage automatic version. The NOS self-winding 21 jewels Anton Schild movements are regulated to 20 seconds a day, due to age and features of this particular movement. They have all been disassembled, oiled, cleaned and serviced by our master watchmaker. They are the movements that were originally used in this case back in the mid to late 1970's. The vintage date wheels in the Anton Schild movement are white with red digits. Back in the 1970's, it was a common feature for date wheels in terms of legibility. So to stay true to the vintage heritage of this model, AQUADIVE did not switch the date wheels over to modern black versions on these vintage movements. With the modern ETA 2836 Elabore movements, the date wheel is black.

The NOS Model 77 is scheduled to be available for sale by mid December 2012 and start shipping right before Christmas. The introductory price will be $990 USD + shipping until JAN 31, then the pricing will go back to list price, at $1,290 USD. AQUADIVE manufactured 150 pieces with modern ETA 2836 Elabore movements for $990 USD, and only 50 pieces with the vintage NOS Anton Schild automatic movements for $1,090 USD. With the model 77, Aquadive is proud to offer the most affordable all Swiss Made dive watch on the planet.

The Model 77 was first developed in the early 1970's, and is entirely constructed and manufactured in Switzerland. The case was originally designed to accommodate a mechanical three hand, or chronograph, automatic movement; hence the thickness of the case back. In preparation for the digital revolution, it was later adapted and offered with a US developed LED module from the mid 1970's until the early 1980's. The LED module displayed hours, minutes, seconds, month, and date. Only a limited amount of this model were ever produced with the automatic movements. And very few used examples of this model - in either form - even exist today. And that makes them highly coveted by dive watch collectors around the world. When first manufactured, the case was depth rated to 20ATM.

NOS Anton Schild movement features: automatic, sweep second, date: set by changing 20-24h, 11.5 lines, Diameter = 25.6mm, 21 jewels, f = 21600 A/h, power reserve 44h

Whether you are a collector, a connoisseur, professional diver, or desk diver with a passion for unique timepieces and rare limited edition watches; with the AQUADIVE NOS Model 77, you get the best of all worlds. A rare, collectible, iconic, and vintage dive watch with the modern engineering and updates to make it dependable and long lasting. And better yet, it has a factory warranty and the vintage NOS Anton Schild movements have been fully serviced by our master watchmaker. This NOS modern dive watch with a twist, pays tribute to the great AQUADIVE watches of the past, while remaining 100% authentic, genuine, and SWISS made. The qualities that made AQUADIVE so sought after in the 1960's and 1970's, are just as relevant today.

*TECH SPECS
*
*Functions: * 
Hours, minutes, seconds, date at 3 o'clock, elapsed time bezel
*
Case:* 
Tested to the depth of 500 Meters, NOS Solid stainless steel case. 41mm diameter, 48 mm from lug to lug, x 15 mm height, 7mm crown diameter, 22mm lugs, 5mm crystal, Stainless steel screw down case back. Water - resistant to 200 meters (660 feet). Integrated automatic Helium Release Valve (HRV) at 2 o'clock. Limited Edition of 200 pieces due to limited availabiliy of the NOS cases
*
Bezel:
*41mm stainless steel uni-directional rotating bezel, 60 clicks, original black anodized aluminum insert, engraved with elapsed time markings. 30mm crystal.

*Strap:
*all black or orange stipe NATO or 22mm reproduction strap with stainless steel buckle.

*Crystal: * 
5mm crystal with anti-glare coating.

*Movement: * 
SWISS MADE genuine ETA 2836 automatic movement, 42 hours power reserve, or NOS reconditioned Anton Schild 21 Jewel automatic movement, 44 hours power reserve

*Pre-orders accepted for both models:*

ETA 2836 model: NOS AQUADIVE Model 77 ETA 2836 automatic on NATO or rubber strap - AQUADIVE Store
Anton Schild model: NOS AQUADIVE Model 77 AS automatic on NATO and rubber strap - AQUADIVE Store


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

The last pic in the thread is not a rendering but a real pic of the watch. Here are a couple of more real pics of the Aquadive Model 77


----------



## arutlosjr11

Looks like another homerun for Aquadive. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## b2s

I am in love. The main question is whether it's lum bezel or just a plain aluminum insert.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

_*The NOS aluminum bezel insert is the original from the mid 70's, and is non-lumed.*_



b2s said:


> I am in love. The main question is whether it's lum bezel or just a plain aluminum insert.


----------



## b2s

W. C. Bartlett said:


> _*The NOS aluminum bezel insert is the original from the mid 70's, and is non-lumed.*_


Thanks Bill. I expected it after reading AD website, but was very hopeful in case I might have missed something.

Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver

Very nice :-!

The Model 77 is very unique with only half the case PVD'd & the sunburst brushing looks awesome...
excellent job Aquadive:-!

cheers
Shannon


----------



## JonasForsberg

W. C. Bartlett said:


> The last pic in the thread is not a rendering but a real pic of the watch. Here are a couple of more real pics of the Aquadive Model 77
> 
> A very, VERY, lovely piece of watch - I simply love it. You guys are doing great - you´ve captured the 70´s in all aspects...but you seem a litttle bit scared of colours (or perhaps you know a great deal more than me about what sells in the market.... which I think you do). I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

I really like the looks of this release. Based on the case size, this should sell well. I have seen a lot of posts requesting some new releases in smaller, 38-42mm, widths and this one is right there in the sweet spot.

The pricing is also very attractive.

RS


----------



## Tom R

Quick question.... Can you tell me which strap comes with which incarnation/motor style? I like the look on that fat black ZULU (almost looks like rubber) and I've seen other pics on a bit of a different style rubber strap than the porthole strap pictured above. I want to be specific on this.... very seriously considering this one as my first Aquadive.

Thanks.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Just want to make sure, is this the pic you are referring to












Tom R said:


> Quick question.... Can you tell me which strap comes with which incarnation/motor style? I like the look on that fat black ZULU (almost looks like rubber) and I've seen other pics on a bit of a different style rubber strap than the porthole strap pictured above. I want to be specific on this.... very seriously considering this one as my first Aquadive.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Hi Tom R

All pre orders get a rubber strap and a NATO of their choice (orange or black).

Bill



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Just want to make sure, is this the pic you are referring to


----------



## Aquadive mod2

b2s said:


> I am in love. The main question is whether it's lum bezel or just a plain aluminum insert.


Hi, all aluminum bezel , no lume, and for clarification purposes, the case of the model 77 is a 40 year old, with its original bezel and black anodized aluminum insert. 40 years ago, there was only Tritium (no superluminova yet) and obvisouly Tritium could not be used on an open surface.
For the sake of originality, everything was left as is and there is no intention to alter any of the original parts

kind regards


----------



## sdelcegno

I just ordered one can't wait. Now just to pick a mesh for it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

This purchase you will not regret. The case is original from the 70's and as you look at the watch you will see design aspects that this watch may share with other watches from the 70's saying enjoy this watch is useless, I know you will. Take pics and share them with us.

Bill



sdelcegno said:


> I just ordered one can't wait. Now just to pick a mesh for it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b2s

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, all aluminum bezel , no lume, and for clarification purposes, the case of the model 77 is a 40 year old, with its original bezel and black anodized aluminum insert. 40 years ago, there was only Tritium (no superluminova yet) and obvisouly Tritium could not be used on an open surface.
> For the sake of originality, everything was left as is and there is no intention to alter any of the original parts
> 
> kind regards


Definite not a deal breaker for me. I bought Eterna reissued that has similar bezel concept.

The hard part is to choose which one... I wish my wife would let me get both :-d

Cheers


----------



## amckiwi

I want one but which one sigh cannot justify both.
Nice decision to have to make i guess 

Note to AD please only issue one at a time lol
Stu


----------



## amckiwi

AS ordered
Rubbing hands together in glee lol 
The red date ended up being the deal breaker

Stu



amckiwi said:


> I want one but which one sigh cannot justify both.
> Nice decision to have to make i guess
> 
> Note to AD please only issue one at a time lol
> Stu


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Now wouldn't that be to easy.



amckiwi said:


> I want one but which one sigh cannot justify both.
> Nice decision to have to make i guess
> 
> Note to AD please only issue one at a time lol
> Stu


----------



## GUYGOLFER

Is everthing still on schedule for shipping from the 20th?
would love to be wearing it on christmas day if possible


----------



## niklasd

I ordered one of the 50 nos movements as soon as I saw it!
This is a rare chance to get a true nos vintage diver


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

You and I agree on this one,cannot wait. Enjoy.



niklasd said:


> I ordered one of the 50 nos movements as soon as I saw it!
> This is a rare chance to get a true nos vintage diver


----------



## grace2939

Hi all!
What is the case height/thickness?


----------



## amckiwi

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Hi Tom R
> 
> All pre orders get a rubber strap and a NATO of their choice (orange or black).
> 
> Bill


Bill do we just email AD with our order # for this.
I think i saw a thread somewhere else in WUS saying we needed to do this
Stu


----------



## slooowr6

What type of crystal is used, Sapphire or mineral? Double side AR coating or single side? Thanks!


----------



## Aquadive mod2

slooowr6 said:


> What type of crystal is used, Sapphire or mineral? Double side AR coating or single side? Thanks!


it is a 5mm mineral crystal with single-sided AR coating


----------



## sdelcegno

I ordered this watch? i thought they were using Sapphire why mineral crystal at this price point?


----------



## mpalmer

This is a very attractive timepiece, I'm tempted...


----------



## slooowr6

sdelcegno said:


> I ordered this watch? i thought they were using Sapphire why mineral crystal at this price point?


That's why I asked, I guess it has to do with the case is NOS.


----------



## sdelcegno

is the crystal the same type that would have been used in that time period? i kinda feel its a let down i love the Watch though


----------



## Aquadive mod2

sdelcegno said:


> is the crystal the same type that would have been used in that time period? i kinda feel its a let down i love the Watch though


Hi, this is a New Old Stock timepiece, the crystal is in fact from the same period, but has been reworked and coated.


----------



## sdelcegno

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, this is a New Old Stock timepiece, the crystal is in fact from the same period, but has been reworked and coated.


That's makes me feel better thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquadive mod2

sdelcegno said:


> I ordered this watch? i thought they were using Sapphire why mineral crystal at this price point?


"at this price point", this argument is only valid if you are comparing Aquadive to Chinese made watches, that cost a fraction to manufacture (around 20-30%). The Aquadive dial alone costs more than a whole Far East Made case

The reason for using the mineral crystal is that the crystals are reworked and coated 5mm NOS crystals that were used in this model back in the Seventies.


----------



## sdelcegno

I have no issues if that was what was used back in the seventies. But I'm sure everyone loves the look of sapphire. Aquadive makes great watches but there are cheaper watches that are not Chinese made that include sapphire. I am not complaining I love your watches.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquadive mod2

sdelcegno said:


> I have no issues if that was what was used back in the seventies. But I'm sure everyone loves the look of sapphire. Aquadive makes great watches but there are cheaper watches that are not Chinese made that include sapphire. I am not complaining I love your watches.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


NO! not a 5mm Swiss Made Sapphire, definitely not !

Note: Mineral and sapphire do not look or feel different, only sapphire doesnt scratch as mineral


----------



## RotaryRider

Yuuuuup! (ordered the ETA version) |>|> Will be my first AD


----------



## sdelcegno

Aquadive mod2 said:


> NO! not a 5mm Swiss Made Sapphire, definitely not !
> 
> Note: Mineral and sapphire do not look or feel different, only sapphire doesnt scratch as mineral


I of course do not know the industry like you or where all watch makers get their parts from. Don't know if its because of ar coatings but sapphire looks different to me. It could be in my head of course. I just prefer sapphire for its strength as I have scratched mineral before. But it's true to the period so I prefer it for that aspect.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amckiwi

RR welcome to the AD gang, beware it can get addictive, this will be my third AD and I did not discover them long ago
Stu


----------



## Aquadive mod2

sdelcegno said:


> I of course do not know the industry like you or where all watch makers get their parts from. Don't know if its because of ar coatings but sapphire looks different to me. It could be in my head of course. I just prefer sapphire for its strength as I have scratched mineral before. But it's true to the period so I prefer it for that aspect.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889
> 
> Please dont get me wrong, I am not saying that mineral is better, but it is how this model was constructed.
> 
> The model 77 is no homage, replica, or whatsoever, it is an authentic 70s Swiss Made timepiece priced at the level of a Far East homage until the end of January 2013.


----------



## sdelcegno

I agree that's why I jumped on it and am.looking forward to it. I'm excited to own my first aquadive. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vokotin

Mineral is good since stays true to it's DNA! |>


----------



## Aquadive mod2

vokotin said:


> Mineral is good since stays true to it's DNA! |>


and also a 30mm on 5mm thick crystal is strong enough to take a lot of abuse


----------



## amckiwi

My order has been marked as shipped 😄
Stu


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

You will love it. Take pics and post them.



amckiwi said:


> My order has been marked as shipped 
> Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Will do
But being at the bottom of the world some other WUS'ers will receive theirs before I get mine
Stu


W. C. Bartlett said:


> You will love it. Take pics and post them.


----------



## spikynbaby

i just place order for my NOS 77 AS. Yeheay! Thanks to my wifey for mutual agreement. hehehe...


----------



## sdelcegno

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cosmograph

Mine says hi... Fantastic Piece. Thanks Aquadive! |>


----------



## amckiwi

Cosmo thanks for the pics, that is the exact model strap combo I have ordered, is the dial blue or is that due to the way it was photographed.
Also how big is your wrist 
Stu


----------



## Aquadive mod2

amckiwi said:


> Cosmo thanks for the pics, that is the exact model strap combo I have ordered, is the dial blue or is that due to the way it was photographed.
> Also how big is your wrist
> Stu


Hi Stu, the dial is black and galvanic coated, a procedure only offered with high end pieces. The blue shade is the AR coating.

BTW, all pre-orders received the kit including all 3 straps

Merry Christmas
Aquadive team


----------



## Cosmograph

amckiwi said:


> Cosmo thanks for the pics, that is the exact model strap combo I have ordered, is the dial blue or is that due to the way it was photographed.Also how big is your wrist Stu


Stu,Thanks, I don't have a big wrist (about 6.75 in) and sits really well. It's because of the lighting ( and just shined it under a table light for 10 seconds) and at a dinner where I am getting compliments about such a beautiful looking time piece.


----------



## amckiwi

Aquadive mod2 said:


> BTW, all pre-orders received the kit including all 3 straps
> 
> Merry Christmas
> Aquadive team


AD under promises & over delivers 

Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Seems my new watch likes Frankfurt so it has stopped there for a few days holiday on its journey to Australia.

I love the fedex tracking but it can also be sooo frustrating

Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Ok I have it on my wrist.
First impressions it is light as i took my BS 300 of to put it on lol.
It is a similar size to my classic dive Seiko but sits much taller.
I have it on the orange & black NATO this is my first NATO strap and the jury is out on it.
I adjusted the time on the watch but was unable to adjust the date. I had to cycle through the 24hours to get it from 21 to 27 December is this normal?
I love the contrast between the bezel and the case and the sides of the case.
Stu


----------



## Aquadive mod2

amckiwi said:


> Ok I have it on my wrist.
> First impressions it is light as i took my BS 300 of to put it on lol.
> It is a similar size to my classic dive Seiko but sits much taller.
> I have it on the orange & black NATO this is my first NATO strap and the jury is out on it.
> I adjusted the time on the watch but was unable to adjust the date. I had to cycle through the 24hours to get it from 21 to 27 December is this normal?
> I love the contrast between the bezel and the case and the sides of the case.
> Stu


Hi Stu, congratulations on your new Aquadive model 77, yes, the AS movement in your Aquadive is over 40 years old and does not have a fast date adjustement mechanism. So yes, you should turn the hour hand 24 hours in clockwise direction to adjust the date. Please remember, not to turn the hour hand in anti clockwise direction

Thank you
Forum Moderator
Aquadive watches


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

THe pica are fantastic, enjoy...


----------



## AAv8r

On the border regarding the ETA or the AS. Any thoughts?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

The vintage movement would make the watch complete, vintage case, vintage movement, the complete package. The ETA movement although modern is accurate and a work horse. my first choice would be the vintage movement, if I got the ETA movement, I would not in the lease be disappointed.



AAv8r said:


> On the border regarding the ETA or the AS. Any thoughts?


----------



## AAv8r

Thanks for the reply. Just ordered the AS. I've got plenty of "workhorse" divers but nothing "Vintage"


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

You will not be disappointed.



AAv8r said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just ordered the AS. I've got plenty of "workhorse" divers but nothing "Vintage"


----------



## niklasd

:-!


----------



## spikynbaby

spikynbaby said:


> i just place order for my NOS 77 AS. Yeheay! Thanks to my wifey for mutual agreement. hehehe...


My wifey just received my FedEx parcel with this in it for me to welcome 2013.
Thanks to my understanding wifey, aquadive & WUS.









Sorry for the poor photos. More hi-res photos after I reach home. He he...
Happy new year to all.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GUYGOLFER

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Stu, congratulations on your new Aquadive model 77, yes, the AS movement in your Aquadive is over 40 years old and does not have a fast date adjustement mechanism. So yes, you should turn the hour hand 24 hours in clockwise direction to adjust the date. Please remember, not to turn the hour hand in anti clockwise direction
> 
> Thank you
> Forum Moderator
> Aquadive watches


just regarding the non quickset movement 
I had an AS movement in a tudor date+day and you could adjust the date by passing the 12 oclock position then returning to 9 oclock and passing 12 oclock again.
I tried this on my newly arrived As model and it works just fine
If however I am running the risk of damaging the movement then please let me know
by the way I am over the moon with my first Aquadive and I suspect not my last
Guy


----------



## FrancoThai

Wow...just see it...just buy it ( AS version )...here just 3 hours from the end of 2012 !!! Only 50 AS...this won't last long !!!

Happy 2013 to All WUS.

FrancoThai


----------



## spikynbaby

I'm with this now to welcome year 2013!









Happy New Year 2013!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrancoThai

Hmm...my order status says : Expected release date is 15th Jan 2013.

Do other members who ordered have the same status ? I thought the watch were already in stock for dispatch. Therefore are they assembling just now ?

FrancoThai


----------



## Aquadive mod2

FrancoThai said:


> Hmm...my order status says : Expected release date is 15th Jan 2013.
> 
> Do other members who ordered have the same status ? I thought the watch were already in stock for dispatch. Therefore are they assembling just now ?
> 
> FrancoThai


Hi, the first 2 batches were sold out on pre-order and they were shipped on the 20th of December, the next batch is coming on January 15th

Aquadive forum moderator


----------



## spikynbaby

Then I'm must be very lucky because I place ordered on 23/12 and received it on 31/12. Just in time to welcome 2013. Yeheay!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SR--71

Hi guys,

my watch is actually located at the FEDEX facility in Cologne, ready to be shipped to Hannover on Monday! 

I´m so excited...maybe it will be Wednesday until i´ll get it.

Need a timemachine...acceptable offers are welcome! ;-)

Regards 
SR--71


----------



## FrancoThai

By the way...What is the AS movement that Aquadive base on for this model ?

FrancoThai


----------



## Aquadive mod2

FrancoThai said:


> By the way...What is the AS movement that Aquadive base on for this model ?
> 
> FrancoThai


It is a Caliber 19 AS

kind regards


----------



## wuzetian

The LED module displayed hours, minutes, seconds, month, and date. Only a limited amount of this model were ever produced with the automatic movements.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

JayArem said:


> On the border regarding the ETA or the AS. Any thoughts?


Hi, the first batch of the AS version is sold out, Aquadive will soon to be offering a new AS version with perlage and blued screws, this version will be available in February, can be pre-ordered now.

In regards of which one to choose, it really depends on your requirements, if you want COSC accuracy, go with the ETA movement

If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact Aquadive, they are very responsive

kind regards
Aquadive forum moderator


----------



## SR--71

Hi,

just to understand...

...there were 200 NOS-cases left in stock. 

150 cases has been fitted with an ETA-movement and 50 has been fitted with an AS movement. Are there some more cases in stock for the new AS movement? 

Best SR--71


----------



## Aquadive mod2

SR--71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just to understand...
> 
> ...there were 200 NOS-cases left in stock.
> 
> 150 cases has been fitted with an ETA-movement and 50 has been fitted with an AS movement. Are there some more cases in stock for the new AS movement?
> 
> Best SR--71


No there are only 200 cases +/- a few depending on their condition, the cases are the same, only the movement retaining ring is different, and upon request for the new AS, additional rings will be made to substitute the ETA


----------



## coe32

Very nice!!!


----------



## john111

love the aqua dive straps the rubber make is definitely durable look into nylon colored straps as well.


----------



## lisandrodarica

I ordered this watch? i thought they were using Sapphire why mineral crystal at this price point?


----------



## sdelcegno

lisandrodarica said:


> I ordered this watch? i thought they were using Sapphire why mineral crystal at this price point?


Because its a new old stock case and they wanted to use what they used whwn the watch was originally made.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sitkan

thank you for your info


----------



## HAR

Very nice watch, but seems a little bit tall for my tastes


----------



## jbossolo

Just ordered one, with three iso straps. Can't wait for it to get here! Ben answered my emails very fast. What a great company, and great forum.


----------



## jbossolo

Got my Mod77 today. Couldn't be happier! Everything about it is top notch. I ordered some ISO's with it, but I'm gonna wear the original strap for awhile, I think it looks right on the watch.
Mine's one of two left with the original Anton Schild movement, it has the white date window with red numbers, nice old school vibe.
It wears very well, even with the tall case back. I also got the thinner one, but will wear like this for now.
Thanks Ben, and AD! I can definitely see some more AD's in my future.


----------



## Renocamo

Was very interested when I saw the Bathyscaphe, might like this one even more.


----------



## Brian883

It's a great watch! Here's mine on an ISOfrane:


----------



## jbossolo

Here's mine on a shark mesh, a match made in heaven (or deep sea).


----------



## amckiwi

I like is that black mesh?
Stu


----------



## watchfanatic100

wow very nice i like that big chunky look like a deep sea


----------



## Stef C

what a beauty. cool ! wish it was bigger.

Big fan of the Orange strap.

Watch looks big on your wrist Bossolo.


----------



## iuserman

It does looks kinda big but its not bad


----------



## mwaldie

Love the watches. I look forward to ordering one.


----------



## Stef C

Wow Nice Watch !


----------



## Stef C

Love the Watch................it feels like im in the 70s again.....love the Orange nato .


----------



## Mikkeyy

Very very nice watch, especially being old stock new.


----------



## phreeze2k1

This watch looks great on a Nylon strap.


----------



## brewil

Drooool


----------



## Tom1970

Nice watch, very good design !


----------



## WatchJunky

To me, nothing beats a classic diver!


----------



## dbrett

looks good , nice strap you guys are really doing good .


----------



## Soziev

Aquadive is great


----------



## R2rs

Cool it is!


----------



## georgy.r

really nice!!


----------



## Krizian

As always .. a homerun!


----------



## bigchrisxxxl

I am in love.


----------



## ovdwatches

Really nice design!!!
The case diameter & ETA movement are cup of my tea~
Cheers.


----------



## donmicho

Dear all;
1st of all please accept my apologies for writing this here, but I just joined the community and i literally have no idea how to make a new thread! i have a question regarding my rangeman, and i just want to know how to make a new post to get the help i need regarding my problem!
sorry for invading this post like this, but dont know what to do ;(

thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## FubarCle

Beautiful watch!


----------



## julianpamb

Now that is a beautiful watch, I love those vintage looks!!! .


----------



## iDiggs9

I would love to find one of these.....


----------

